# Best Endurance/Trekking saddle?



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Have you thought about treeless, since you want it to fit a variety of horses? Not that all treeless fit all horses, but you would have a better chance at it working for multiple horses. They are also lightweight. I myself do not own one, but there's plenty of discussion of them on other boards. They can be pricey though, and most require a pricey pad. Used ones can be found on ebay occasionally, and also at endurance.net.


----------



## luvmyappy (Dec 19, 2008)

I have seen those on Ebay, go to their web site. I don't know anything about them but would love to know what type of quality they are and your thoughts on that type of saddle when and if you decide to purchase one.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Treeless would be an option. Bob Mashall makes the most traditional looking western saddles. They fit all but the widest of horses. I have a Bob Marshall endurance saddle (no horn) and LOVE it! The endurance models will fit wider horses better than the trail or barrel racing models.

Here's my BMSS Endurance









You can find Bob Marshalls used on eBay, endurance.net, tacktrader.com, and sometimes craigslist.com.

Freeform makes one called a Freeform EnduroX. They will fit even pretty wide horses. They aren't as traditional looking, but are still pretty comfy and secure.








Freeform Treeless Saddles - Endurance, FreeWest, Classic, EnduroX

With the BMSS and the Freeform, you will need a good pad to distribute weight and create spinal clearance. I use a Skito pad. They have one designed just for treeless saddles and are customizable. 

Another option would be a Stratrekk. They have a more traditional looking western saddle with a horn. They have movable panels underneath and I think you can change out the pommels to fit different horses.
Startrekk Comfort, Western, Endurance, Icelandic, Espaniola, and Dressage Treeless Saddles









If you want to stick with a traditional treed saddle that has a flex tree system, then I'd recommend Ortho-Flex or American-Flex. Both are the best flex panel system saddles around.
Ortho-Flex Saddleworks Inc Home Page
American made evolutionary saddles, a flex panel saddle designed to fit horses and mules for western, english and endurance riding, along with other proven products for horse and rider


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will probably pick one up when I am in the US in February and have such limited time to do so I want to have a specific list of what I want to look at. I will get a flex system. Your feedback helps.

I do have another question. Right now I am distance riding in my Tex Tan Flex Pleasure. I also have a Stubben Mix (combination dressage and jumping) that I use occasionally. After about 4 hours in the saddle I find my knees really start to hurt. Do you find a big difference with an Endurance saddle? Is the forward leg positioning really better to prevent this?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

For knee issues, I HIGHLY recommend some padded endurance stirrups, and stirrup turners if you have standard western fenders. 

For English saddles, get jointed irons and lengthen your stirrups a whole or two.

I have knee issues and both of the above have greatly helped!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I really like the look of the Bob Marshall! I have checked out ebay and endurance.net. Thanks for the other 2 websites.
I have always bought my equipment in the US as it is so expensive here. However, when I do that there is just simply no chance to "try before you buy".


----------

